# Velocity clones.



## method1 (24/8/15)

I'm interested in the velocity - have seen 2 clones available locally, the lemaga and the ivogo. 

Anyone had experience with both and able to comment on any differences?


----------



## eviltoy (24/8/15)

Ivogo and that is all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

I have the Ivogo from SirVape and the Tobeco from VapeClub. Both have bf pins. The Ivogo also has a drip tip adapter, which allows you to use normal size drip tips, which the Tobeco does not have. Both have PEEK insulators. The Ivogo is cheaper. Have so far only used the Ivogo - no obvious issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

I have a Velo clone, however I have no idea what clone it is. But it's definitely a clone, and it works like the BOMB. Get one. It's the poop.


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have the Ivogo from SirVape and the Tobeco from VapeClub. Both have bf pins. The Ivogo also has a drip tip adapter, which allows you to use normal size drip tips, which the Tobeco does not have. Both have PEEK insulators. The Ivogo is cheaper. Have so far only used the Ivogo - no obvious issues.



Vapeclub have the lemaga. The ivogo is the more expensive one. Haven't seen any from tobeco?


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

method1 said:


> Vapeclub have the lemaga. The ivogo is the more expensive one. Haven't seen any from tobeco?


My box, which also have a picture of the Velocity on it, says Tobeco. Maybe @JakesSA at Vapeclub has a new clone now. I do remember peeps were not satisfied with one of the clones - do not remember if it was the Lemaga one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

Andre said:


> My box, which also have a picture of the Velocity on it, says Tobeco. Maybe @JakesSA at Vapeclub has a new clone now. I do remember peeps were not satisfied with one of the clones - do not remember if it was the Lemaga one.



Ok cool - the one on Vapeclub now looks like it comes in a round metal tin and is stated to be made by Lemaga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

method1 said:


> Ok cool - the one on Vapeclub now looks like it comes in a round metal tin and is stated to be made by Lemaga.


Ah, I see yes. And it states that it has a 510 drip tip adapter, which I did not get!

@JakesSA please clarify - do you sell the Lemaga Velocity or the Tobeco Velocity. Does it come with a 510 drip tip adapter or not?


----------



## Viper_SA (24/8/15)

I got the Ivogo from @Sir Vape and can't complain about the quality at all.


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

The early (and cheap) Velocity clones had issues due to inferior quality insulators, which as far as I know were not made from peek and as such susceptible to melting at lower temps, which, as you can imagine in a two post design that just begs to have fat coils built, is achieved fairly easily and is all fine and dandy when running on a regulated mod which would simply state "check atomizer" in the case of a short, but on a mech mod that could make your vape hand really aerodynamic, really fast... 8( The newer and better quality versions by well known companies such as Ivogo do not have this issue, having embraced proper peek insulators and much better quality control.

You can always buy the original Velocity RDA, now on sale at a very affordable US$115, or R1,500!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/8/15)

I've had both versions of the lemaga and I have the ivogo. The ivogo is much much smaller than the lemaga and has much sturdier post screws. The first lemaga had a terrible positive post that comes loose very easily and is a pain. That issue has been fixed quite nicely. The lemaga has a very very very lovely smooth airflow adjustment while the ivogo even when juiced up is a little stiff for my liking. The ivogo has a little bit of play from side to side as the tiny locking piece that prevents it from spinning while adjusting the airflow is not a perfect fit. All in all I say they're both very nice but I definitely love the ivogo screws as they are as tough as nails and the hex key and screws don't strip. Hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JW Flynn (24/8/15)

guys, I got one from VapeClub on Thursday last week... it's the tobeco version... it does not come in the tin like the lemaga one... I thinkn the image on their website is just outdated... This one does come with everything, including the drip tip adapter and the BF pin... Lovely device, thus far better than the first velocity that I got a while back (From VapeKing, the version 1 was utter kak!! Clones that is, hehe )..

Definitely worth while... I have the new velocity that I procured Thursday sitting on my X Cube 2 at the moment, works perfectly!!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> guys, I got one from VapeClub on Thursday last week... it's the tobeco version... it does not come in the tin like the lemaga one... I thinkn the image on their website is just outdated... This one does come with everything, including the drip tip adapter and the BF pin... Lovely device, thus far better than the first velocity that I got a while back (From VapeKing, the version 1 was utter kak!! Clones that is, hehe )..
> 
> Definitely worth while... I have the new velocity that I procured Thursday sitting on my X Cube 2 at the moment, works perfectly!!


Ah, thanks. Then @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl do owe me a drip tip adapter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> The early (and cheap) Velocity clones had issues due to inferior quality insulators, which as far as I know were not made from peek and as such susceptible to melting at lower temps, which, as you can imagine in a two post design that just begs to have fat coils built, is achieved fairly easily and is all fine and dandy when running on a regulated mod which would simply state "check atomizer" in the case of a short, but on a mech mod that could make your vape hand really aerodynamic, really fast... 8( The newer and better quality versions by well known companies such as Ivogo do not have this issue, having embraced proper peek insulators and much better quality control.
> 
> You can always buy the original Velocity RDA, now on sale at a very affordable US$115, or R1,500!



I would get the original but they're sold out… luckily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl - can you confirm which version you stock?


----------



## Lim (24/8/15)

Got a silver one, don't think it clone from any of the above mentioned. Mike from Mike mega mix bought one, maybe can ask him what he think of it.


----------



## JakesSA (25/8/15)

Sorry yes, it's the Tobeco version now, @VapeGrrl updated the stock but I forgot to update the description. We switched to the Tobeco version because it has a interchangeable bottom feed and normal screw (and comes in black..)

The Tobeco catalog states it's a PEEK insulator.

It should come with the 510 drip tip adapter in the spares bag @Andre?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

JakesSA said:


> It should come with the 510 drip tip adapter in the spares bag @Andre?


Nope, nothing in there @JakesSA.


----------



## Anwar (17/3/16)

Remember sometimes clones are netter than the original due to the manufacturers of clones fixes the issues we pick up from the originals 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/3/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock"

Please remember that when you are on the general forums vendors are not allowed to discuss their products and we kindly ask members not to solicit responses from them

Rather use the PM system or ask one of the mods to move to "who has stock"


----------



## Vapers Corner (18/3/16)

Hi 

We are stocking the Tobeco clones. 

I had 3 clones in my personal collection before I bought the Tobeco clone. Tobeco clone is superior imho. Very nice tolerances on the orings and nice build quality. 

The Velocity mini also comes with BF pin. 

Only con on the Tobeco clones is the packaging could be done better

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/atomizers-90


----------

